
Show HN: SnuggleTrump – chrome ext to replace Trump with kittens - dvdhnt
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/snuggly-trump/jpdmocdlfmkkjlfbjlondeiofjieohem
======
dvdhnt
Author here.

This is my first Chrome extension, one I thought would be relevant, and I'm
trying to learn how to properly develop them. It tries to replace images of
Trump with kittens and his name with cute kitten names. It does well on
Twitter and Wikipedia. Still working to get Google/News working at 100%, too.

I'm really looking for feedback on how to improve it. I'll be pushing the code
to Github soon for folks to advise me on, too.

------
dvdhnt
Source on github -
[https://github.com/davidpaulhunt/SnuggleTrump](https://github.com/davidpaulhunt/SnuggleTrump)

------
mathgenius
Woohoo, I've been waiting for this. Ideally there would be a way for users to
tag photos of the big T so that the rest of us need not suffer ..

~~~
dvdhnt
Oh so like a way to paste in and persist an image URL to test against? I like
it :)

